# Colorado, Denver Area



## dr_nukem (Apr 25, 2004)

New group forming seeking additional player or two, preferably with DM experience.  Looking to play 3e or possibly 3.5 on a weekly basis.  Would like to alternate DMing.  Most of the current players reside near I-25 & I-225 or farther south.

Interested, contact dr_nukem@hotmail.com for more information.

Cheers


----------

